# Como seria o mundo sem o Homem?



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2007 às 13:51)

*Como seria o mundo sem o Homem?*

Após uma investigação de vários anos, durante a qual falou com cientistas e técnicos das mais diversas áreas, o jornalista norte-americano Alan Weisman faz uma previsão do que aconteceria na Terra nos próximos 15 mil anos se a espécie humana desaparecesse de repente. Uma antevisão ilustrada por Kenn Brown. 

Ver a ilustração de fotos e a entrevista nos seguintes links:


http://expresso.clix.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/150899 

http://expresso.clix.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/147103

Fonte: Expresso

Muito interessante principalmente a ponte 25 de Abril e a cidade de Lisboa passados 300 anos


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2007 às 14:41)

Muito fixe 

Tambem se poderia reduzir tudo a um simples Inverno nuclear 

Os recursos de facto estão a chegar ao fim por isso tem de haver um reset a nivel mundial neste nosso mundo cada vez mais cheio o que não implica necessariamente uma extinção da raça humana...Só assim os recursos e o planeta poderam voltar a recuperar o seu ritmo natural e os seres vivos o seu relogio biológico.


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2007 às 18:56)

Vegetação tropical


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2007 às 20:20)

Entrevista imteressante  
A humanidade está a destruir o equilibrio da Terra
Se calhar a Terra seria um lugar melhor sem seres humanos...


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 18:18)

MSantos disse:


> Entrevista imteressante
> A humanidade está a destruir o equilibrio da Terra
> Se calhar a Terra seria um lugar melhor sem seres humanos...



sim só com os meteoloucos


----------



## Brunomc (17 Set 2008 às 18:17)

ainda tou pra saber como e que crescem aquelas arvores e arbustos na ponte 25 de abril 

acho que e um bocado dificil..


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2008 às 16:37)

Parece a viagem ao centro da terra!  

Demasiado ficcionado, mas o homem desenha bem...


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2008 às 21:06)

Brunomc disse:


> ainda tou pra saber como e que crescem aquelas arvores e arbustos na ponte 25 de abril
> 
> acho que e um bocado dificil..



talvez sejam heras, exageradas, mas heras
e o rio naquela zona tem cerca de 30/40m de profundidade como é possivel o tabuleiro da ponte chegar a superficie


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2008 às 00:06)

É obvio que a imagem tem erros 
Mas já dá para ter uma ideia de como ficaria a cidade de Lisboa, se fosse conquistada pela natureza


----------



## Paulo H (19 Set 2008 às 15:32)

Eu penso que em 15000 anos, o cenário tornar-se-ia muito mais desolador do que o representado!

Todos nós sabemos que apenas restam vestígios de outras civilizações, de há 2000 anos para cá. Se quisermos descobri-las, é desenterrá-las do subsolo: 2 a 5m em apenas 2000 anos!

Depois contam com os incêndios, mas esquecem-se dos terramotos e vulcões.. Dos pilares das pontes, pouco restaria.. 

Dos automóveis e autocarros, pouco restava, tinha de ter mais ferrugem e desgaste!

O coberto vegetal cobriria quase tudo ou mesmo tudo! Sabem como foi difícil encontrar cidades perdidas na floresta tropical (Maias, Aztecas, Incas) de civilizações que acabaram há 500 anos, quanto mais 15000anos?!


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2008 às 17:31)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu penso que em 15000 anos, o cenário tornar-se-ia muito mais desolador do que o representado!
> 
> Todos nós sabemos que apenas restam vestígios de outras civilizações, de há 2000 anos para cá. Se quisermos descobri-las, é desenterrá-las do subsolo: 2 a 5m em apenas 2000 anos!
> 
> ...



Mas como as cidades actuais têm uma elevada impermeabilização dos solos, isso iria atrasar bastante o crescimento da vegetação. 
As construções actuais são também na sua maioria mais resistentes.

Mas penso que tens razão, 15000 é defacto tempo suficiente, para  a natureza conseguir apagar  muitas "coisas" humanas


----------



## Paulo H (19 Set 2008 às 17:49)

MSantos disse:


> Mas como as cidades actuais têm uma elevada impermeabilização dos solos, isso iria atrasar bastante o crescimento da vegetação.
> As construções actuais são também na sua maioria mais resistentes.
> 
> Mas penso que tens razão, 15000 é defacto tempo suficiente, para  a natureza conseguir apagar  muitas "coisas" humanas



Sim.. Também é verdade!

Mas uma estrada de calçada, se nada nem ninguém por lá circular preenche-se de erva assim em 2anos, basta lembrar como é debaixo dos carros abandonados nas bermas..

Mesmo as estradas de alcatrão (alguns troços de nacionais desactivados e sem circulação), em 10 anos, começam a desaparecer à mercê dos buracos deixados, e do coberto vegetal que lhes vai escondendo as margens.


15000 anos é mesmo muito tempo!


----------

